# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  کلید خارجی در sql server

## Mr FTHEL

سلام
می خواستم ببینم چه جوری می شه در sqlserver به صورت ویزاردی کلید خارجی رو درج کرد 
ممنونم اگر کسی بتونه راهنماییم کنه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
در قسمت Design Table روی دکمه RelationShip کلیک میکنید و کلید مربوطه رو ایجاد میکند.

----------

